
Either Namecheap or INRegistry is wrong - mohitsingh
https://twitter.com/mohitsinghs_/status/1271358817301913600
======
mohitsingh
I had a long email discussion with Namecheap and they said that INRegistry is
the one to blame. Now INRegitry said opposite of what Namecheap said. I am
seriously confused which of these two are wrong. One is wrong for sure.

Update:- Looks like INRegistry and Namecheap will communicate directly.

~~~
dylz
.in has forbidden whois privacy for literally years, since its formation.
India is also not exactly.. subject to GDPR

~~~
mohitsingh
That's right but their email response says that they and their all registrars
hide sensitive information. When I checked manually, most does but not
Namecheap. Even if Namecheap does not violates GDPR, Namecheap still blamed
registry while registry says otherwise.

